# Are the leaves turning in your neighborhood?



## Ann Herrick (Sep 24, 2010)

There's one tree down the street where the leaves have turned red and and they're even starting to fall off. A couple of other trees have a little red or *yellow* in them, but so far that's it. As the weeks go by I'm sure I'll have more to report, but that's it for now!


----------



## Lisa Scott (Apr 4, 2011)

Not yet.  We have huge 100 year old maples in our yard so leaf season is a huge job.  Beautiful though.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

No foliage in our area of Maine yet and I haven't heard about much up north, either. It usually doesn't start until the end of the month so this is still early for us.

L


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

Yes, a little. It started a couple of weeks ago, actually. Of course, I love Fall, so I love it when this happens.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

Over here (North Germany), the leaves are no longer vibrantly green, but they're not yet turning either. Just yesterday, I drove through a town called Goldenstedt (the name means golden town), which tends to have spectacular fall foliage, but it was still green.

Though based on previous years, I guess the leaves will start to turn within the next two or three weeks.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Yep. Leaves are turning and making a nice little quilt on my lawn.


----------



## Taking my troll a$$ outta here (Apr 8, 2013)

Not quite yet in NJ.  But it's that beautiful time between seasons right now and I love it. Brisk mornings, sweat pants and hoodies, a fire burning in the hearth. Lovely time of year.


----------



## Not Here Anymore (May 16, 2012)

Nada, but then I live in Florida.


----------



## CatherineM (Jan 9, 2013)

Sara Rosett said:


> Nada, but then I live in Florida.


hahaha!!!! Palm trees don't do that s--t, do they?

That's so funny. I lived in Florida for 29 years and never really knew how cool the seasons are. Although, I have to tell you that I HATE driving in the snow! lol


----------



## Vivienne Mathews (May 7, 2013)

Lisa Scott said:


> Not yet. We have huge 100 year old maples in our yard so leaf season is a huge job. Beautiful though.


Oh my, I'm so jealous! (Not of the work, of course...) Maples are terribly uncommon in our area. We planted one last year; a special order Crimson King to commemorate the passing of a beloved pet. They really are beautiful trees.

The only things turning in our area are the sumacs. The quakies and cottonwoods shouldn't be far behind.

I do so love the autumn.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

I visited my parents today and the chestnut trees on their street were turning. Everything else, including maples, birch and oak trees, was still green though.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

Not really. Fall comes late in N California.  Fall colors were much better in NC mountains... I miss it.


----------



## Lisa Scott (Apr 4, 2011)

Vivienne Mathews said:


> Oh my, I'm so jealous! (Not of the work, of course...) Maples are terribly uncommon in our area. We planted one last year; a special order Crimson King to commemorate the passing of a beloved pet. They really are beautiful trees.
> 
> The only things turning in our area are the sumacs. The quakies and cottonwoods shouldn't be far behind.
> 
> I do so love the autumn.


 I love autumn, too. I love the angle of the shadows, the perfect blue skies. The sad thing about these old maples is that they're reaching the end of their life span I think, up and down our street. So many of them have been cut down after storm damage. Some are just too big and pushing up the sidewalk with their roots! So there's a weird combination of huge old trees, and new ones just planted to replace them. They can be pesky. They drop this yellow fuzzy stuff in the spring, then these red tiny dried things, then helicopters once or twice a season and then the leaves.


----------



## Grace Elliot (Mar 14, 2011)

Hubs walked into town today and remarked how the horse chestnut trees are dropping their leaves and some conkers are already on the ground. Seems very early to me (usually, November-ish)


----------



## Ann Herrick (Sep 24, 2010)

Grace Elliot said:


> Hubs walked into town today and remarked how the horse chestnut trees are dropping their leaves and some conkers are already on the ground. Seems very early to me (usually, November-ish)


There was a horse chestnut tree on the way home from grade when I was in CT and we kids loved to collect them, the bigger and shiner the better. Of course, months later we wondered why we had saved bags full of dull, dry horse chestnuts!


----------



## Tatiana (Aug 20, 2010)

We're in Virginia and yesterday I noticed that some of the leaves are beginning to turn red in town.  The big, old maple trees in the front yard have not started to turn yet, tho'.  The crepe myrtle trees in town and in the backyard still have their flowers.


----------



## Ann Herrick (Sep 24, 2010)

The vine maples in my neighborhood are now turning a brilliant orange and oak trees in the downtown area are turning yellow and red.


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

It is in the 90's here today.


----------



## Ann Herrick (Sep 24, 2010)

I'm starting to see more and more color in the trees around town.


----------



## Grace Elliot (Mar 14, 2011)

It's properly cold tonight - typing this whilst hiding under a fluffy blanket.
The wind is whistling through the letter box - I keep thinking it's my cat snoring.


----------



## Ann Herrick (Sep 24, 2010)

Grace Elliot said:


> It's properly cold tonight - typing this whilst hiding under a fluffy blanket.
> The wind is whistling through the letter box - I keep thinking it's my cat snoring.


What a great image!


----------



## CatherineM (Jan 9, 2013)

Ann Herrick said:


> What a great image!


Indeed! (I just love that word "whilst")


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

The trees were still largely green for unification day last week, but now they're definitely turning. I should probably try to get some snapshots, when I'm driving into the countryside next week.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

It's been a bit frustrating here. Most of the leaves have just turned brown and fallen off. Last year we had trees turn a brilliant red, like the trees were on fire, before they fell.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

There are some yellow leaves in the trees.  A lot of leaves on the ground after the hard rain this week...

Betsy


----------



## Ann Herrick (Sep 24, 2010)

The leaves have pretty much all turned, but they are taking their time falling! Did a major leaf cleanup last week and already the front yard is practically covered again.

Takes until just before Christmas here in this part of Oregon before the last leaves drop and final cleanup can begin.


----------

